# Brisbane-Too Hot?



## CarterTucker (Mar 5, 2008)

Hi there, Im hoping that someone can help.. 

We are in the early stages of the possible emigration process, I am currently doing alot of research & so far have found that Queensland looks a really good place to live, with my husband (a roof tiler/slater) and our two boys age 15 years & 4 years (currently) 

 Now comes my problem, my husband thinks that Queensland will be way too HOT for his type of outdoor work, so on further research I am noticing that South Queensland is said to be less hot than the North, which can be very humid. 
It will be very helpfull to me (us) if anyone can give me some insiders knowledge on this. 

We are hoping to come on a holiday before emigrating, so that we can be 100% sure we are making the right choice, but this information will be really usefull in deciding where to go.
With many thanks, Kelly & Family.


----------



## clairer (May 6, 2008)

I live in brisbane and my hubby works outside all day in a very manual job, in the summer it gets hot which my husband says was hard but certainly wouldnt think of moving somewhere cooler - its managable! (having said that last summer was our first here and the locals said it was cooler then usual) its also worth noting the outdoor workers tend to start really early and finish earlier!! hope this helps


----------



## bleez (May 9, 2008)

Yes.. Brisbane can get hot in the summer. But, its all relative to what you are used to. 

You will get the very occassional summer day that will reach close to 40deg C. But, that is generally something that will happen for a day or two, and then is normally followed up with a big summer storm, that will bring the temperature right down. One of the great things about Brisbane weather.

Brisbane probably maxes out in the low 30's in summer - generally, with minimums in the low - mid 20's. However, it is mostly a dry heat... doesnt get to humid. But on that note.....

North Queensland (i lived there for 3 years) tends not to get as hot temperature wise in summer, BUT, it is very high humidity - and I would personally not want to work on a roof in summer there. 

Winter is mild in Queensland. We do get some cold days... but like the extra hot days, they dont normally last that long.

That all said... just about anywhere in Oz gets hot in Summer. In fact, places like Melbourne in the very south, get some horrendously hot days - and they can get very cold winters (much colder than Brisbane).

Brisbane really has the most manageable temeperature range in Australia. Gets hot, not too hot, gets cold, but not too cold.


----------



## CarterTucker (Mar 5, 2008)

*Thankyou*

Thankyou for your replies, all the information that we recieve is a big help.


----------

